
Commons Clause Is a Legal Minefield and a Very Bad Idea - vmbrasseur
http://anonymoushash.vmbrasseur.com/2018/09/10/commons-clause-is-a-legal-minefield-and-a-very-bad-idea/
======
the_xenu_story
I think we still need to see how it plays out in the real world. But just like
a new software release, it is possible that the first version may have some
"bugs".

